# Nightcrawlers for Stripers?



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Planning on fishing SPSP hopefully tommorow, and wondered if a bloodworm/nightcrawler combo would be useful. I caught a mass quanity of huge giant nightcrawlers a few nights ago, I'm talking an average of 11 or 12", what do you think about putting a maybe a 3" piece of a bloodworm on the hook with one of those monster crawlers?


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

used crawlers at the bay and caught alot of spot and crockers last season, no stripers. maybe the combo will work.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Take 'em with ya, but bring along bloods as backup. Last week, I brought some NC's and I caught some perch on them, but no stripers. I didn't use 'em long enough, however.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

with bloodworms at $8-$10 during the fall run i used alot of nightcrawlers myself. caught alot of spot, they probably worked better than the bloods just for the simple fact that i could keep 'em on the hook easier... hell i even caught a few specks that day on them. don't see why a hungry striper would pass one up.


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

fished spsp on 4/10, 8-9pm.had two poles out, one with only bloods and one with a crawler/blood combo. only rocks caught were on straight bloods, a few perch on the combo. fished the combo all day. will only use bloods for now during the run, might try the combo later during the season. also stopped at Holidays for bloods and got some HUGE worms also great guys working there  .NEVER GO TO ANGLERS


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

how many stripers did you catch on the bloods, just wondering if it was a really noticeable difference between the two?


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

fished from the point from 9-8pm. caught 3 rocks around 20' and one around 31' from 9-10am, all on bloods. had the combo out at the same time and nothing.later in the day the perch moved in and hit the combo.my buddy also tried the combo but caught his only 35' rock on straight bloods.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

how big a piece of bloods did you use and how big were the crawlers, sorry for the interagation I'd just like to get an idea of what didn't work and try and experiment further


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

used a high low bottom rig with 3/0 red circles. got my worms from Holidays,one bag of jumbos a bag of regular bloods and a bag of crawler  .the jumbos and crawlers i cut into 4 pieces, i covered half the hook with a crawler and tipped it with a blood. tried just crawlers too and only got nibbles.also tried crawlers with bunker spary on it and no luck. cant beat a fresh blood this time of year....


----------

